# Connectix Virtual Game Station



## Silock@CSi (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone remember when this came out a few years ago? I actually have a purchased and paid for copy from Connectix.  After getting my new comp, I tried to reinstall it, but it says I must install from the original CD . . . which it IS.  It's not a burned copy . . . it's one of the few that Connectix was able to sell before being shutdown.

Any help?


----------



## substrate (Mar 4, 2003)

I did a bit of digging around and didn't see an actual solution. I did note two things though:

1) CVGS required an ATI graphics board to run, I don't know whether it would run with even a more modern ATI graphics board
2) There were installation problems if you had a DVD-ROM v.s. a CD-ROM.


----------



## Silock@CSi (Mar 4, 2003)

Hrm, well . . . being that I don't have an ATi board or a pure CD-Rom drive, I can see the problem.  Grr.  Thank you for looking, though.


----------

